

Tips from a Small E-Commerce Owner - lsternlicht
http://leosternlicht.com/articles/3tipsfromasmallecommerceowner.html

======
jlangenauer
Aside from the content, the presentation of this post deserves praise - it has
to be one of the clearest presentations of data I've ever seen on the web. The
text is concise and the graphs and other supporting graphics are unambiguous.
Top work!

------
bjclark
Great tips. I've built a couple e-commerce sites for clients over the years
and all of these ring true to me.

I think the "Quality Photos" tip is the best. For certain products, allowing
customers to submit photos is also great (think Threadless.com style) since
it's both product shots and social proof.

------
quizbiz
Great short tips but I would love to hear more about structure and flow:
squeeze pages, landing pages, check out pages, cancelation pages.

~~~
patio11
I am playing conversion optimization whack-a-mole today after getting inspired
by a post by Aaron Wall, and have twelve things on the list. If you guys are
interested I'll blog them later with before & after shots.

Its mostly meat and potatoes stuff. (Which I somehow managed to ever avoid
doing in three years. Amazing what a fresh look helps you discover.)

~~~
patio11
I got through about half of my list.

[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2009/07/26/practical-conversion-
tip...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2009/07/26/practical-conversion-tips-for-
selling-software/)

~~~
quizbiz
thanks

------
nico
Great post! I really liked the tips, very straightforward and simple to
follow.

Have you tried chat and/or click-to-call solutions like liveperson's or
eStara's? What's your opinion on these services? (even if you haven't tried
them)

~~~
lsternlicht
I have not tried chat or click-to-call solutions, but they seem interesting.
Depending on the pricing of the service and difficulty of implementation it
might be worth it for us.

I have found that many articles talk about analyzing and optimizing cpc and
cpm campaigns which is great for bigger sites with phenomenal traffic and
online exposure. However, for small boutiques like Izola, I have found that
these 3 tips have the highest value (income/time) ratio.

~~~
quizbiz
Google Voice offers a click to call button. Implementation is free if you are
willing to take calls on your cell or already have someone to take the calls.

~~~
nico
Too bad Google Voice only works in the US. And it will probably stay that way
for a long time (couple years). I guess there's a good opportunity there,
replicating Grand Central for the rest of the world.

